# Problem with webapp-config [SOLVED]

## kdvgent

(Not sure this is the right place - please move if not)

Upgraded yesterday to webapp-config 1.50.7 (~amd64)

Doing so broke phpsysinfo.  If tried to run webapp-config again for the application but this failed.

Even running "webapp-config --show-installed" does not work. (same error message as when I try to install phpsysinfo)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo ~ # webapp-config --show-installed
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> ...

 

/etc/vhosts/webapp-config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo ~ # cat /etc/vhosts/webapp-config
> 
> # -*- mode: sh -*-
> ...

 

Help please.

----------

## kdvgent

Solved bij removing the following lines from /etc/vhosts/webapp-config

 *Quote:*   

> MY_APPSUFFIX="${PN}/${PVR}"
> 
> MY_APPROOT="/usr/share/webapps"
> 
> MY_APPDIR="${MY_APPROOT}/${MY_APPSUFFIX}"
> ...

 

removing and re-installing (via webapp-config) the web application and restarting apache

----------

